# Making a good corn tortilla?



## erinmself (Jul 14, 2006)

Is it possible to make a good corn tortilla without a tortilla press? Mine are always too stiff or crumbly. What's the secret?


----------



## Steve A (Jul 14, 2006)

Too stiff may be a lack of liquid. Add more water, teaspoon at a time, until you find something a little more pliable. What kind of _masa_ are you using and what do the package directions say?

As for not using a press, roll the dough out between two sheets of wax paper.

Ciao,


----------



## erinmself (Jul 14, 2006)

I am using quaker brand masa harina and when I use what the directions say they are crumbly so I added a bit more water but then they stuck to the wax paper. I ended up rolling between sheets of plastic wrap and they came out ok but I had to be very careful when peeling them off to cook because they liked to fall apart.


----------



## Gretchen (Jul 14, 2006)

Does it call for lard? We went to a tacqueria in San Antonio one time and I realized I had never even had a corn tortilla prior to that. It was all but transparent and the most delicious thing I had ever eaten!!


----------



## erinmself (Jul 14, 2006)

oooh no way. I am on a diet and on the fence for going vegan so lard would never work for me. Maybe I'll add a little olive oil next time though or canola oil and see if they come out better.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jul 14, 2006)

Don't worry Erin, the authentic corn tortillas don't involve any lard or added fat/grease.  We haven't tried making them yet (but toying with the idea for a while), but when we make the flour tortilla, we just use rolling pin to flatten them out, aside from the fact that the shape is not uniformly round, they come out fine.  We are planning to try the same method when we finally decide to tackle corn tortillas (hopefully not in the distant future...)


----------



## GB (Jul 14, 2006)

Sounds like you need more liquid to me too. 

yes it is absolutely possible to make a good one without a press. I can't be positive of this, but I would guess that when people first started making tortillas they did it all by hand.


----------



## vagriller (Jul 14, 2006)

Anyone have a good flour tortilla recipe? I searched but could not find one.


----------



## skilletlicker (Jul 14, 2006)

erinmself said:
			
		

> Is it possible to make a good corn tortilla without a tortilla press? Mine are always too stiff or crumbly. What's the secret?


If you think you are going to make them very often I'd suggest getting a press, but in the meantime. You want to cook quickly in a very hot pan then cover with linen so as to not cook all the moisture out.
I have better luck with plastic bags than wax paper. I've cut both side seams out of a dozen freezer bags which are used over and over and stored with the press.
I wouldn't add lard or oil to corn tortillas, just water and salt. If I shuck corn I freeze the cobs and simmer them for 15 min. to make a stock to mix with masa harina instead of water.
To make really spectacular tortillas you could use fresh masa bought at a local tortillarilla or even made at home buy a very lonely few.


----------



## skilletlicker (Jul 14, 2006)

vagriller said:
			
		

> Anyone have a good flour tortilla recipe? I searched but could not find one.


This recipe has the rough percentages I use.

I only make a couple at time and use

1/2 cup Flour
1/4 tsp salt
1/4 tsp baking powder
1 1/2 tsp lard or shortening
1/8 cup water
Now don't tell anybody or they'll start yelling that you can't make tortillas with oil, but I've also used white whole wheat flour and extra virgin olive oil.
It's not traditional by a darn sight but they're better for you and I think even taste better.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jul 14, 2006)

We do make ours with evoo, too... the recipe is almost identical to what we do, minus baking powder.  As this is not a type of bread that requires rising or puff up, I don't think it is an absolute necessity.


----------



## erinmself (Jul 14, 2006)

Thanks for the advice, everyone.



			
				skilletlicker said:
			
		

> You want to cook for a short time over high heat and cover with linen so as to not cook all the moisture out.


 
Skilletlicker, do you mean cover it with linen while it is cooking? This seems like a fire hazard to me, of course I am a little fire prone. That is a great idea about the bags and also the corn stock. I will have to try that in the future. What kind of tortilla press do you use and how much did it cost?


----------



## GB (Jul 14, 2006)

My tortilla press cost me about $10. The shipping was more expensive than the press.


----------



## skilletlicker (Jul 14, 2006)

erinmself said:
			
		

> Thanks for the advice, everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> Skilletlicker, do you mean cover it with linen while it is cooking? This seems like a fire hazard to me, of course I am a little fire prone. That is a great idea about the bags and also the corn stock. I will have to try that in the future. What kind of tortilla press do you use and how much did it cost?


No, cover after they they're cooked to prevent moisture and heat loss.

I have a Norpro 6" aluminum press.  It should be about 12 bucks.  If I was going to buy another I'd get a cast iron 8".  I find it makes tortillas a liitle thicker than I'd like so I've cut a shim that fits in way it doesn't move around.  I find the thickness of the cardboard they put 12 packs of beer in to be about right.


----------



## vagriller (Jul 14, 2006)

skilletlicker said:
			
		

> I find the thickness of the cardboard they put 12 packs of beer in to be about right.



:to wife:

"Honey, skilletlicker says I need to go get a 12 pack in order to make good tortillas."


----------



## Dina (Jul 14, 2006)

vagriller said:
			
		

> Anyone have a good flour tortilla recipe? I searched but could not find one.


 
I make some killer ones.  You will need one tablespoon of shortening for every cup of flour.  Salt to taste and a pinch of baking powder-warm water, of course.  Mix the dry ingredients with the shortening until it becomes a crumbly texture, add warm water (ever so slowly) only to form a soft dough.  Kneed until all ingredients are combined, let dough sit in room temperature, covered with a dry, cotton kitchen towel for 15 minutes.  Meanwhile, heat up the griddle to "medium-low".  After the dough has rested, make 2 inch thick/2 diameter dough disks, roll each out to 1/8 thick, place on griddle for 20 seconds (just until it bubbles a bit), turn immediately, cook for another 30 seconds, then a third turn for 30 seconds to finish the first side.  The turning is crucial!  Good luck.


----------



## skilletlicker (Jul 14, 2006)

vagriller said:
			
		

> :to wife:
> 
> "Honey, skilletlicker says I need to go get a 12 pack in order to make good tortillas."


You can also esplain that enchiladas bake for two beers and stock simmers for two ball games.


----------



## vagriller (Jul 14, 2006)

skilletlicker said:
			
		

> You can also esplain that enchiladas bake for two beers and stock simmers for two ball games.



Sweet! This stuff is critical to learn.


----------



## Gretchen (Jul 14, 2006)

http://www.texascooking.com/features/may98corntortillas.htm


----------



## Snoop Puss (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks Gretchen.


----------

